# 10th Annual "12 Hours of Ohio"



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Well another 12 Hours of Ohio is over. It is hard to believe it was the 10th year and it turned out to be the closest finish ever with only 21 laps separating 1st and 2nd. It was an amazing race and an great time of racing and fellowship.

Thanks need to go to Mike Handy and family for hosting at his "Handyland". It takes a ton of work and effort to get things together and holding an event this large.

We had 6 teams (4 from Ohio, 1 PA and 1 from NJ) So we ran all 6 lanes on the "Monster" then 6 on the "Worped Scorp". After 6 hours of racing, and over 4000 laps, "The Dudes" were leading by only 2 laps over team "Turn and Burn". How is that for close? After the 7th hour, they pushed the lead to 69 laps but team "Turn and Burn" kept chipping away and finally took the lead after 11 hours by only 26 laps. The last hours was a slugfest between the two teams but "The Dudes" could only gain back 5 of those laps and fell short by 21 laps.

Congrats to team "Turn and Burn" for the win. All the teams had great days. A couple of notes, "The Dudes" had the highest single lap total on the "Monster" with a 768 in white lane and team "Oh Jersey" had top lane on the "Worped Scorp" with an 818 total in Green.

On a final note I just need to ask my brother Rick......how's that azz feel this morning? LOL tell mom hi.

"Turn and Burn" - 8850 Laps
Johnny "Gman" Richardson
Rusty "RJ" Jackson
Paul "FLASH" Reeve
Ben Naelitz
Loye Elliott

"The Dudes" - 8829 Laps
Chris Rondinella
Matt Handy
Bob Bifolchi
Dave Comeau

"Team PA" - 8544 Laps
Phil LaQuatra
Pittsburgh "PINK"
Jay Jaap
Larry Kowicki
George Katzakis

"Oh Jersey" - 8024 Laps
Rick Carter
Pete "the chest" Barclay
Don "Mustard" Counts
Jerome Burwell
Tony Mickles
Harvey "Rabbit" Goodwin
Dave "Crash" Craddock

"The Underdogs" - 8010 Laps
Alex Bryan
Reese Wymer
MIke Shanks

"J & B Raceway" - 7576 Laps
David Krumnow
Karl Hoffiens
Chris Earnhart
Jacob Earnhart
Andy Earnhart


All cars were either G3's or G3R's. The winning car was a G3.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL! The cock-ring joke was the highlight of the day and its just an example of the fun that we have when we're out racing. Thanks to Mike Handy for hosting the race again and to all of the old and new cats that we had a chance to hang with.

I swore that we were going to come in dead last with all of the problems that we had. It was unbelievable how many times we had to change a motor or pinion before finding a rear that would help us finish.

We're still driving home and I should be home by 6:30 to tell on you -LOL

See you at the Nats.


----------

